# Umzug der MS Forelle und MS Jan CUX nach Sassnitz/Rügen??



## rohrhof (21. April 2009)

habe heute im unter Fangmeldungen gelesen das Bernhard Mielitz die Forelle und seinen Wohnort nach Sassnitz verlegen will, ob die Jan Cux auch verlegt wird weis ich nicht nehme ich aber an da beide kutter soweit ich weis Bernhard gehören.
Kann Jemand den Umzug der Forelle bestätigen?
Gruß Volker


----------



## freibadwirt (21. April 2009)

*AW: Umzug der MS Forelle und MS Jan CUX nach Sassnitz/Rügen??*

Hallo
würde ich extrem klasse#6 finden . 
Gruß Andreas#h#h#h#h


----------



## BigHead (21. April 2009)

*AW: Umzug der MS Forelle und MS Jan CUX nach Sassnitz/Rügen??*

Ja kann ich dir bestätigen.
er meinte, dass sein teil der Ostsee, den er noch in einem passablen zeitraum erreichen kann einfach zu wenig fisch hergibt. Deshalb wird er ab sommer 2009 nach saßnitz gehen, da dort die Fanquote pro kopf durschnittlich 10-20 Fische beträgt.
Die jan cux (Wird er zu ms lachs umtaufen) wird in heikendorf bleiben und er überlegt noch ein weiteres schiff anzuschaffen, dass auch in deutschland platziert werden wird. welches es sein wird wollte er jedoch nciht preisgeben.


----------



## norge_klaus (21. April 2009)

*AW: Umzug der MS Forelle und MS Jan CUX nach Sassnitz/Rügen??*

Die Fische hüpfen vor Sassnitz auch nicht von selbst ins Boot. Das Argument mit den kürzeren Fahrzeiten kann ich auch nicht bestätigen, da der Adlergrund den man als sichere Bank bezeichnen kann 2,5 - 3 h Fahrzeit entfernt von Sassnitz liegt.
Vor Rügen dürfte es auch definitiv mehr wetterbedingte Ausfalltage geben, so wie es in den vergangenen Wochen bei 
sehr viel Ostwind war.

Sollte er wirklich umziehen, dann wünsche ich ihm viel Glück und werde bestimmt mal buchen. (Vielleicht findet die BKT 2009 ja schon in Sassnitz statt.)#6 

Norge_Klaus


----------



## norge_klaus (21. April 2009)

*AW: Umzug der MS Forelle und MS Jan CUX nach Sassnitz/Rügen??*

Habe gerade mit Kapitän Mielitz telefoniert. Es stimmt, ein Schiff geht nach Sassnitz. Die Jan CUX zieht im Juli um und die Forelle bleibt wo sie ist.

Gruß

Norge_Klaus


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. April 2009)

*AW: Umzug der MS Forelle und MS Jan CUX nach Sassnitz/Rügen??*

Da hier wieder die Diskussion um Laichdorsche losgeht:
Dazu gibt es schon Threads....

Und ungeachtet wie jemand persönlich dazu steht oder wie das jemand persönlich handhabt:
Solange es zum einen erlaubt ist und es zum anderen (scheinbar) genügend Angler gibt, die Laichdorsche fangen wollen, ist es vollkommen in Ordnung, wenn das auch jemand anbietet.

Daher werde ich jede weitere Diskussion dazu in diesem Thread löschen und die Poster verwarnen - ebenso wenn über diesee Maßnahme in diesem Thread disktiert wird.

Wers braucht kann dazu gerne einen eigenen aufmachen.

Was in keinster Weise von uns geduldet wird, sind in diesem Zusammenhang aber Beleidigungen etc, weder in diesem noch in anderen Threads!!...


----------



## Ködervorkoster (22. April 2009)

*AW: Umzug der MS Forelle und MS Jan CUX nach Sassnitz/Rügen??*

Prima !!  Endlich ein ordentlicher & großer Kutter in Saßnitz !   :vik:
Ich wette, daß bald noch mehr Kutter aus der westl. Ostsee dort "hinziehen"...  |kopfkrat ...die Gründe dürften bekannt sein...

Tschööööö....!  |wavey:


----------



## Elbcoast Fisher (22. April 2009)

*AW: Umzug der MS Forelle und MS Jan CUX nach Sassnitz/Rügen??*

Moin,

Ob Berhard seinen Wohnsitz verlegen wird weiß ich nicht da die MS Forelle ja in Heikendorf bleibt.
Aber er sagte mir das er sich den Kapitän der Rügenland geangelt hat der dann wohl die Jan Cux bzw. MS Lachs fahren wird.


----------



## norge_klaus (22. April 2009)

*AW: Umzug der MS Forelle und MS Jan CUX nach Sassnitz/Rügen??*

Glückwunsch, wenn das stimmt. Den Käpt'n gibt es nur mit Anhang, in Form eines weiblichen Feldwebel nebst Schoßhündchen.


----------



## nostradamus (22. April 2009)

*AW: Umzug der MS Forelle und MS Jan CUX nach Sassnitz/Rügen??*



norge_klaus schrieb:


> weiblichen Feldwebel nebst Schoßhündchen.




mensch das haste aber lieb beschrieben. |uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## norge_klaus (22. April 2009)

*AW: Umzug der MS Forelle und MS Jan CUX nach Sassnitz/Rügen??*

@nostradamus, Frau G. ist berüchtigt in Anglerkreisen. War mal um die Weihnachtszeit an Bord der Rügenland. Ich sag nur Glühweinalarm und die Chefin immer vorne weg.


----------



## nostradamus (22. April 2009)

*AW: Umzug der MS Forelle und MS Jan CUX nach Sassnitz/Rügen??*

ar sie wenigstens besser drauf?! |wavey:


----------



## degl (22. April 2009)

*AW: Umzug der MS Forelle und MS Jan CUX nach Sassnitz/Rügen??*

@all,

es wird halt schwerer zwei Kutter voll zu bekommen in Heikendorf, da auch Laboe nicht weit weg ist........
Wünsche ihm das es sich lohnt.........#h

Aber die Forelle soll er mal schön in Heikendorf lassen:q

gruß degl


----------



## norge_klaus (22. April 2009)

*AW: Umzug der MS Forelle und MS Jan CUX nach Sassnitz/Rügen??*

Da gibt es auch noch den seltsamen Umstand, das kurz bevor die Jan Cux nach Sassnitz umzieht, die Behörden ein Auge auf die "Traditionskutter" werfen und diese an die kurze Leine nehmen. Die Mitbewerber vor Ort haben sicher kein Interesse daran, da die Kutterflotte und vor allem die verfügbaren Plätze  sehr übersichtlich sind. Ein Schelm wer böses dabei denkt ! 

Gruß

Norge_Klaus

PS: Macht euch einen Reim drauf oder nicht !


----------



## BigHead (22. April 2009)

*AW: Umzug der MS Forelle und MS Jan CUX nach Sassnitz/Rügen??*

Das ist leider ein Geheimnis von ihm, da hat selbst Extremnerven nichts genützt :q:q


----------



## Accu 31 (9. August 2009)

*AW: Umzug der MS Forelle und MS Jan CUX nach Sassnitz/Rügen??*



norge_klaus schrieb:


> Habe gerade mit Kapitän Mielitz telefoniert. Es stimmt, ein Schiff geht nach Sassnitz. Die Jan CUX zieht im Juli um und die Forelle bleibt wo sie ist.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Norge_Klaus


Moin, 
Manne Gräning verkauft seine Rügenland, und als Alternative steht auf den Saleschild die Jan Cux ???
Sollte die Rügenland ein neuen Namen haben ???
Wäre ja möglich ?


----------



## Stühmper (9. August 2009)

*AW: Umzug der MS Forelle und MS Jan CUX nach Sassnitz/Rügen??*

@Accu31

Der Manne fährt jetzt für die Reederei Mielitz die Ms Jan 

Cux , wenn Du mal buchen möchtest , daß läuft aber übers 

Büro in Heikendorf !


Stühmper


----------



## Accu 31 (12. August 2009)

*AW: Umzug der MS Forelle und MS Jan CUX nach Sassnitz/Rügen??*

Moin, 
danke für die Info;
na, da werde ich mal ein bischen rumhorchen wie es mit den Fahrten und vorallen Preisen so aussieht.
#c


----------



## Stühmper (12. August 2009)

*AW: Umzug der MS Forelle und MS Jan CUX nach Sassnitz/Rügen??*

@Accu31

Lese doch auch mal den informativen Bericht in der :m

*Anglerpraxis *zum Thema !

Findest Du unter : Neuer Kutter auf Rügen #h


Stühmper


----------

